# Lake Talquin "Get-together"



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Made the Talquin 'get-together' this weekend. My partner went a few days before I joined him. He had trolling motor problems which carried over to our time. Our fishing was cut short, but we tried until the wind ran us off the lake. Only boats larger than ours could handle the situation. You will see in some of the videos some very serious big lake crappie boats. It was so rough Saturday a couple of boats even larger than ours did not go out

https://www.crappie.com/crappie/florida/383231-lake-talquin-11-10-18-a/


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lot of nice perch in those vids. Bet y’all had a ball. Think I’ll try em next weekend around here.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been trying to get a report from there... glad ta see a few were dinner!!! I'm probably going over to Bonifay to check out a river boat today...thought about loading some fishing gear and do a extended sea trial!!!!! hahaha


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Found out while we were there this past spring and summer was the best bream/shellcracker fishing they have had on the lake in many years. The word never got out over this way that I know of.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm heading over Saturday with the wife. Mom and Dad will also be there making their maiden voyage with the new Tracker Pro-V. Maybe the bite will be picked up.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> I'm heading over Saturday with the wife. Mom and Dad will also be there making their maiden voyage with the new Tracker Pro-V. Maybe the bite will be picked up.


Bi

Bite should be much improved over last weekend since the water temp will be down from 71 last week. 29.9 here at the house this morning and I'm headed to the squirrel woods in a little while.


----------

